# Are there any round hay balers that only require around 40 pto hp?



## MakingHay2011 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey I was wondering if anyone knew about any round hay balers that require around 40 pto hp that I could pull behind my farmall m? And how much they would cost?


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

the only problem with pulling a modern baler with a old m is hydraulic capacity 
i think the rebel series vermeer only needs 50 hp which an m is capable of but live hyd and pto are a must and i think if you raise the tailgate up you might run out of oil if it even opens it

hope this info helps


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yup, could get away without the live pto, but without live hydraulics it would be a pain in the arse.


----------



## MakingHay2011 (Jun 30, 2011)

Are there any older balers that an m could handle? That's under $5000.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

look for fixed chamber balers like the Krone, New Idea, M&W. Also for hydraulics, I have seen a few of the front hyd pumps that are locsted infront of the ingnition distributor, I beleive this pump come as standard equipment on the 450. If your M has gear oil in the rear end it has to be replaced with hytran oil and you can get a hydraulic valve from a tractor supply, but when all is said and done you will have a 50 year old frankenstien that no one else will want, and it will only do a so so job. Does you M have a wide front end kit on it, or how do you plant to deal with the hay bunching up between the narrow front wheels... I see what you are hoping to do but I would like to give you some free advice, get a newer tractor to do this job, the cost of the gas alone will break you, let alone the very slow hyd response and possibly inadequate pressure. JMO so don't get too concerned with it...


----------



## NEHerdsman (Sep 23, 2009)

Case 8450 like we got (or Heston equivalent) will run on 40 HP... but does require one remote.


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

The list of round balers that you might be able to use behind a M is going to be very short and all require 1hyd remote. A Hesston {5530,530 730, MF1734,case8420, are all the same baler}and make a 39"x52" bale.A Vermeer 5400 & 5410,Hesston {745 & MF1745same baler} make a 4'x5' bale. I have not used a New Idea baler and have a M&W 4500, I would not want to hook a 60pto hp tractor to it as it is a hp hog !!!! Mfg claims it can be run with 40hp yea right, when donkeys grow wings,tailfeathers and fly !!!! Yes I like my M&W and it does a good job, but my next baler will probably be a Vermeer, I have used several and they are a great baler. I also have a Hesston 5530, good little bale but it does NOT like high hp, 60hp is about max it can handle.

scrapiron


----------



## NEHerdsman (Sep 23, 2009)

My bad - ours is an 8420, not 8450!


----------



## MakingHay2011 (Jun 30, 2011)

How could I install a hydraulic remote on the m?


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

A 554 XL Vermeer would work if you have enough hydraulics. My 620 Deere two cylinder from 1958 pulled it but it has decent two way hydraulics on it.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

you will need to install a pump of some kind, a reservoir for oil (large enough to dissipate generated heat), or use the rear end oil, and directional control valve with some sort of releif valve to limit press. and protect the pump, couplers to connect the baler to the tractor. Also buy a few clutches in bulk to save money, I assume the M clutch will not be able to handle the heat from round baling, unless you plan to take the tractor out of gear and let the clutch out while the bale it tying, I suppose if you put a belly pump in, that is what you will have to do because there is no hydraulis when the clutch is depressed.


----------

